# Need help



## Colorblizzle (May 16, 2013)

Not sure what I need as far as WPG or PAR. I'm doing a natural planted tank in a 60g flat back hex. Here's the problem tho. It's a 48" tank but the opening for the light is only 36", will the light penetrate both left and right or should I focus all my planting directly below the light? If I do a 2 bulb T5HO setup that will give me roughly 1.3WPG if I do 4 bulbs that's about 2.5WPG and according to most PAR charts I've looked at that puts me at 110 PAR with 2 bulbs or 220 PAR with 4 bulbs. Not sure what to think about those numbers...20" tank, bulbs 2" above tank and 2" of substrate. (Incase you wanna double check) looked Also at finnex ray 2 and that would give me 70PAR No data on WPG for that since its LED. But with LED will the light penetrate left And right like I'm hoping the T5HO will? I need advice before I buy...


5.5g fry tank-cynotilapia sp. white top hara; pelvacachromis pulcher.

10g planted-BN pleco; neon tetra, pelvacachromis pulcher; GBR

55g rift lake-labidochromis caeruleus; iodotropheus sprengerae; cynotilapia sp. white top hara; paralabidochromis chromogynos

60g rio xingu-IN PROGRESS


----------



## GeraldStringham (May 16, 2013)

I think for a while now the wpg rule has become somewhat useless especially with all the variations of lighting now available. I run a 4 bulb T5HO setup over a 60" long by 24" high tank and I have to raise my lighting to 12" above the tank in order to not have an algae explosion. I would think a 2 bulb setup directly over your tank would be plenty of lighting. If the cost difference isn't to severe you could always get the 4 bulb fixture and only run 2 bulbs at a time or even have a midday siesta as some would call it. I also run a 24" light over a 40 gallon breeder and I am still able to get good growth on both sides. I have the light hung 6-8" over the top of the tank though. Does your tank allow you to adjust the height of your lighting?


----------

